# Pedigree Question



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It just means your dog is linebred. Not inbred. 

As far as this being a good thing... I think this really depends on the health of the dog. 

There is a dog who shows up 2-3 times in my guy's background, and this golden lived 16 years with conformation, obedience and even hunt titles. 

That's quite a bit different than having a random dog with an unknown health history or a bad one showing up several times in the pedigree.


----------



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

Megora said:


> That's quite a bit different than having a random dog with an unknown health history or a bad one showing up several times in the pedigree.


 
Yeah! Thanks for your reply. I guess there is no real way to tell. I can see several dogs who's AKC name ends with A Golden Promise so I don't know if that's a kennel name, but on the Dam's side all the great-grandparents were from there...

Looks like no champion lines except there is a great grandparent on the Sire's side named FOXFIRE'S MUCHO DINERO DE ORO CDX

Anyone know what that means?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

Also, just for fun, I found the website for a lot of Isla's ancesters and got to see pictures of them! Anyone ever heard of this breeder? 

Sandar Goldens

edited to add that it looks like A Golden Promise Kennel is in Lyle WA. No website running yet, but still, super fun to find. 

http://goldenretrieverenglishcremes.com/


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You can enter your dog in K9data.com.
If you enter the info on your dogs pedigree you will most likely connect with MANY more ancestors. 
Sometimes there are bits of info regarding date of death and cause of death as well as other tidbits of info....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

CDX means "Companion Dog Excellent"- an obedience title.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Did your breeder discuss with you why she paired the dam and sire together, aside from producing puppies what was she/he looking to accomplish with the litter (I.e. How the dam and sire complimented each other). If it wasn't discussed, wouldn't hurt to ask the question of the breeder. I always find learning the reasons behind the pairings very insightful.


----------



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> Did your breeder discuss with you why she paired the dam and sire together, aside from producing puppies what was she/he looking to accomplish with the litter (I.e. How the dam and sire complimented each other). If it wasn't discussed, wouldn't hurt to ask the question of the breeder. I always find learning the reasons behind the pairings very insightful.


The breeder didn't mention it, and I didn't think to ask! I was more concerned about the health records and such. I wish I would have asked more about why they picked that particular stud to be the Sire. We talked a lot about the overall health of each parent and that was it. Darn my lack of experience!! :doh: lol


----------

